# Good Morning to you too!!



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

This morning Jack was waiting for me in the bathroom as always, and I pet him on the head and then trailed my hand down his back and tail...and....EWWWW!!! A nice brown skidmark on my hand!! I have no idea how he did it -- but he apparently pooped on his tail. While I finished my business he seemed to notice that he was "unclean" and went around the bathroom floor scratching behind himself as if he was in a litterbox and covering his poo. GROSS!


----------



## Jimmyness (Dec 31, 2005)

HAHAHAHAHA awe silly cat


----------



## seashell (Dec 5, 2003)

*Gross!*

They look so beautiful but they can be so gross :lol: 
Poor you  

seashell


----------



## ZAR (Aug 26, 2005)

Lol, unlucky!

-HEYHWA


----------



## baby_emmie_lou (Jan 16, 2006)

*Smelly cats*

Hehe,my little Norwegian Forest does the same thing! She has really fluffy trousers on her legs so unfortunatly gets poo stuck there! Then she goes around the house rubbing her bum along the floor trying to get it off! Usually we have to cut it out for her....& end up with sliced arms during the process! Aren;t they just charming creatures!!!!


----------



## shazino (Mar 27, 2005)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## BastFille (Aug 13, 2005)

*Re: Gross!*



seashell said:


> They look so beautiful but they can be so gross :lol:
> 
> seashell


And yet, we worship the darn things. Someone please explain!!!  :lol:


----------



## Sheba (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: Smelly cats*



baby_emmie_lou said:


> Hehe,my little Norwegian Forest does the same thing! She has really fluffy trousers on her legs so unfortunatly gets poo stuck there! Then she goes around the house rubbing her bum along the floor trying to get it off! Usually we have to cut it out for her....& end up with sliced arms during the process! Aren;t they just charming creatures!!!!


Figgy is the same, lol

And that is a rather... INTERESTING story!


----------

